# Toolman Topshot



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Another little video you guys of me shooting my newest topshot made by Tim 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice shooting as always! That topshot is extraordinarily beautiful!


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

That thing is a stunner!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys, it sure is a looker 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! Now that’s custom! She’s a beauty my friend.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats a sweet frame - nice shooting as always.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful slingshot, and a great video


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

5 Stars


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

That is a stunning piece. More great craftsmanship!


----------

